# Nigerians wanted



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi I have 2 Pygmy goats called Billy and Harry and I would like a Nigerian goat to go with them but can not fine any where that sells them in uk any one help


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

from what I know the UK doesnt have the nigerian dwarf breed.


----------



## Deane marine (Jul 9, 2011)

Really that's a shame ...that could be a gap in the Market I could be first uk breeder mmmmm got me thinking now onder: where do the breed come from as I have friends in eygpt may be import a pair over I will look in to to it more


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are derived from the pygmy breed, and come from Africa.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know they originated in Africa but from which part I am not sure.

No they are not derived from the pygmy breed they are their own breed and always have been


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Careful of shipping too far, the adjustment to climate and area plants/viruses could be dangerous for outta country goats.


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

they are from west Africa.. I did a project on the breed and I put the paper I wrote about them on here its title thing was.. my 4-H project what do you think? i think that is what it was it is in the mini mania..


----------



## Timothy Hay (Feb 12, 2011)

nope this is.. My 4-H Project on Nigerian Dwarfs so far what do you think??


----------

